# Spirometry



## Biomedical (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

نقدم لكم اليوم جهاز Spirometer والذي يستخدم في قياس وفحص وظائف الرئة.

مزيد من المعلومات عن هذا الفحص تجدونها في المرفقات.

تمنياتي لكم بالمتعة والفائدة ولا تنسونا من خالص دعائكم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يناير 2007)

الأخ biomedical .

تحية طيبة .
وكل عام وانت بخير .

جهود مميزة وعطاء دائم بارك الله بك واحسنت .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح .

البغدادي


----------



## Biomedical (21 مارس 2007)

*Spirometers, Diagnostic*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،

إضافة أخرى وقيمة لهذا الموضوع تجدونها في المرفقات ، و أتمنى أن تحوز على رضاكم إن شاء الله .

تقبلوا تحياتي .


----------



## علي الدليمي (30 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز بايوميديكل ...والله أنا عاجز عن شكرك والثناء عليك لأني خلال هذا اليوم كنت محتاج لموضوعين ووجدت في كلا الموضوعين أنت المصدر الرئيسي لهما ...أرغب في معرفة عنوان بريدك الخاص لكي يتسنى لي الأستفادة من معلوماتك العلمية والطبية والهندسية عند الحاجة اليها مباشرة منك أذا أمكن ...عنواني البريدي الخاص هو:alimecha_link*********** ولك مني فائق الشكر والتقدير ...أخوك في الله المهندس علي الدليمي


----------



## علي الدليمي (30 مارس 2007)

طبعا بالنسبة لعنوانيالبريدي هو at yahoo dot com


----------



## Biomedical (31 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

الأخ الكريم / علي الدليمي .

شكرا لك على المشاعر النبيلة والمجاملة اللطيفة ، يمكنك مراسلتي في أي وقت تشاء من خلال الرسائل الخاصة المتاحة في المنتدى وسوف أبذل جهدي في الإجابة عليها خلال وقت قصير بإذن الله .

أنا شخصيا أفضل طرح المواضيع والرد على الاستفسارات من خلال المنتدى بدلا من استخدام المراسلات الخاصة وذلك حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع إن شاء الله ويتحقق الهدف الأساسي من المنتدى .

أشكرك مرة أخرى على الكلمات اللطيفة وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

تحياتي للجميع .


----------



## م/هناء (31 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
موضيع متميزه حقا


----------



## علي الدليمي (1 أبريل 2007)

*علي الدليمي*

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز وجزاك الله ألف خير:1:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

